# Walleye Wally



## smik (Jul 2, 2017)

Walleye on bolt action blank.


----------



## Woodchipper (Jul 2, 2017)

OK, how did you do it?  CNC?  Very nice blank.  What is the wood species?  I'm guessing cherry.  Mainly guessing.


----------



## smik (Jul 2, 2017)

Woodchipper said:


> OK, how did you do it?  CNC?  Very nice blank.  What is the wood species?  I'm guessing cherry.  Mainly guessing.



CNC using tamboti and exotic veneer. Multi-layered.


----------



## Bernski69 (Jul 29, 2017)

smik said:


> Woodchipper said:
> 
> 
> > OK, how did you do it?  CNC?  Very nice blank.  What is the wood species?  I'm guessing cherry.  Mainly guessing.
> ...





This is awesime work! I always wanted to do something like this as my favourite is fishing . 
Love this blank! 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

